# Help with any info on these bottles



## glassceramics (Sep 7, 2022)

i have three bottles that i cannot find any info about.
1st a brown irridescent bottle marked MGCo and the letter A above and 7 below - see  pic
2nd a light blue bottle with embossed label Wm. House Lyons NY  and base mark ES&H - see pic
3rd a green  bottle with GLOBE COMPANY GLASGOW IN A CIRCLE  WITH  THE LETTERS C&K INSIDE CIRCLE - see pic

thanks for any and all info.


----------



## willong (Sep 9, 2022)

glassceramics said:


> i have three bottles that i cannot find any info about.
> 1st a brown irridescent bottle marked MGCo and the letter A above and 7 below - see  pic
> 2nd a light blue bottle with embossed label Wm. House Lyons NY  and base mark ES&H - see pic
> 3rd a green  bottle with GLOBE COMPANY GLASGOW IN A CIRCLE  WITH  THE LETTERS C&K INSIDE CIRCLE - see pic
> ...


Welcome to the forum!

Nice bottles, what I can see of them. All likely contained beverages originally. Some member(s) on the eastern coast will know more specifics.  I'm not familiar with the brands, but will hazard to guess that the dark amber bottle held ale or beer. A quick Google search on "Wm. House Lyons NY antique bottle" returned several images of the company's bottles over what appears to be at least a few decades of production; so, the information is out there! I did not see a photo in Google images of one with a mug-style base other than your own example. Is your finished with a Crown closure lip, a Hutchinson stopper or blob top and etc.?

Please, as well as overall views and base images, always include detail photos of the neck and lip area of bottles when seeking information on their age, origin and likely use or contents. When picturing the neck and lip area, try to focus on the mold seam as that area will often tell the most about the era of manufacture.


----------



## glassceramics (Sep 9, 2022)

thanks for the suggestions. I am very new to this and don't really know all the terminology for bottle features so I can't describe them well. I did find the info on the lyons bottle.  it was prouced in Cyde NY by Ely, Sons and Hoyt circa 1886-1895. see new bottom pic.


----------



## glassceramics (Sep 9, 2022)

here are more pics of the lyons bottle


----------



## glassceramics (Sep 9, 2022)

here is a picture of the brown bottle neck.


----------



## glassceramics (Sep 9, 2022)

finally here is the are the neck and bottom of the globe glasgow bottle. letter on base is N . 






thanks


----------



## Mudlani (Sep 10, 2022)

The brown one is a beer bottle made by the Mississippi Glass Co. and dates from 1878 to 1884. https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/MississippiGlass.pdf


----------



## glassceramics (Sep 10, 2022)

thanks so much for the info. it is neat to know when this bottle was made.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 14, 2022)

glassceramics said:


> i have three bottles that i cannot find any info about.
> 1st a brown irridescent bottle marked MGCo and the letter A above and 7 below - see  pic
> 2nd a light blue bottle with embossed label Wm. House Lyons NY  and base mark ES&H - see pic
> 3rd a green  bottle with GLOBE COMPANY GLASGOW IN A CIRCLE  WITH  THE LETTERS C&K INSIDE CIRCLE - see pic
> ...


If you're looking for information about British bottles, why not ask British bottle diggers?


----------



## glassceramics (Sep 18, 2022)

I don't  know any british bottle diggers. do you?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 18, 2022)

If there are any British Bottle Diggers in here they should respond? Is there?


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 18, 2022)

glassceramics said:


> I don't  know any british bottle diggers. do you?


Go to any British bottle digging site and ask THEM. 
We find lots here and that's what we do.


----------



## glassceramics (Sep 18, 2022)

wow so insular and negative. perhaps I should go elsewhere for help.thanks


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 18, 2022)

glassceramics said:


> wow so insular and negative. perhaps I should go elsewhere for help.thanks


Yes: try a British bottle digging site.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 18, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Yes: try a British bottle digging site.


"Insular" ??


----------



## sandchip (Sep 20, 2022)

I'd probably reach out to Alan Blakeman with British Bottle Review, and he could probably steer you in the right direction.  Best of luck.


----------



## glassceramics (Sep 20, 2022)

sandchip said:


> I'd probably reach out to Alan Blakeman with British Bottle Review, and he could probably steer you in the right direction.  Best of luck.


thanks for the recommendation. much appreciated.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 20, 2022)

glassceramics said:


> wow so insular and negative. perhaps I should go elsewhere for help.thanks


Try this next time: 
go to - search
type -  "British bottle digging forum"
hit - enter.
Negative?


----------

